# Play Station 3 piept 3x und geht.



## bludi007 (9. Juli 2014)

Ich habe gerade eben seit einigen Monaten die PS3 mal wieder angeworfen und nun piept sie direkt nach dem Einschalten 3x, geht aus und blinkt rot. Die "Entstaubenfunktion" geht ohne Probleme, nur schaltet sich auch da anschließend die PS mit 3x piepen und blinken aus. YLOD? Mainboard oder Temperatursensor? 
Ich hatte erst im Dezember 2012 das LW wechseln müssen, da es hinüber war. Nun das. Langsam reichts mir mit der slim (60gb Version)!
Achja, über die FBs kann ich se auch nicht einschalten, ka ob es nun an eventuellen leeren Akkus luegt.


----------



## onlyagamer (9. Juli 2014)

Sorry für die schlechte Nachricht, aber wenn ich mich nicht irre hast du wieder den Yellow Light of Death

schau dir das erst an : http://www.play3.de/forum/tutorials-und-tipps/24858-ylod-erkl-rung.html

auf youtube gibts videos wie du es reparieren kannst hab ich auch schon gemacht hält meistens ca 6 monate
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-n8b2Xgjs0
geht auch mit nem heißluftföhn ^^


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (9. Juli 2014)

Es wird höchstwahrscheinlich ein YLOD sein, obwohl ich noch nie davon in Zusammenhang mit einer slim -Version gehört habe.

Ich würde versuchen die Ps3 nur noch einmal zum laufen zubringen (Meine sprang noch mal an als ich 10x in Folge versucht habe sie einzuschalten...). Falls das klappen sollte alle Speicherungen auf einen USB- Speicher sichern bzw. kopiertegeschützte in die PS+ Cloud sichern und die Konsole deaktivieren um die Lizenzen für Downloadinhalte auf einer anderen Konsole nutzen zu können. Falls die Konsole garnicht mehr will, sind die Savegames leider verloren, da die Festplatte verschlüsselt ist. Die Deaktivierung kann man aber noch irgentwie über die PSN Website durchführen. Schließlich eine neue PS3 zulegen.

Die Föhnmethode ist nie eine dauerhafte Lösung, das kann höchstens Reballing lösen, falls der Defekt überhaupt in Zusammenhang mit einer lockeren GPU steht.


----------



## bludi007 (9. Juli 2014)

Also ich habe jetzt nochmal bei Tageslicht geschaut. Ich schalte sie an. Lampe leuchtet grün,  Laufwerk dreht sachte an (denke, dass es das Laufwerk ist), dann wird die Lampe kurz gelb,  piept 3x, blinkt rot und alles schaltet plötzlich ab.
Angeschalten bekam ich sie heute nicht. Die Daten sind wohl futsch. 
Welche PS kann man denn nun kaufen? Slim oder Superslim?


----------



## onlyagamer (9. Juli 2014)

SuperSlim ich selbst hab ne normale Slim hält schon ewig musste nur mal das laufwerk tauschen und 27 kg staub raußholen xD oder holst dir gleich ne ps4 kost 400 mit controller und Spiel ^^


----------



## Dee7734 (10. Juli 2014)

60GB Version Slim?????

Hatte die Gleiche war aber nicht die Slim Version sondern die mit Chrome, Cardreader, Abwärtskompatibilität und 4x USB. Leider ist sie 2012 gestorben (YLOD) und 2011 musste ich den Laser tauschen, du kannst sie fixen mit Hitze hilft aber nur zur DaSi (keine Dauerlösung) und würde dann einfach ne Slim oder Super Slim kaufen. Sind des öfteren recht günstig zu haben. Vor kurzem für 99€ inkl. 500GB (zum WM Start bei Media Markt.  Einfach im Auge behalten.

PS: wirst bei Ebay noch gut los


----------



## bludi007 (10. Juli 2014)

Ne, das ist ne slim. 2 USB Anschlüsse links und das wars. Kann sein, dass ich die HDD Größe verhauen habe. Muss nochmal nachschauen.

Die habe ich. 
http://www.gratis-umme.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/playstation3-spielkonsole.jpg

Ist doch ne slim?


----------



## Haxti (13. Juli 2014)

Das ist die 1. Slim. Die neuere Slim hat eine "gewellte" Oberfläche und kein Slot-in Laufwerk mehr, sondern einen Toploader mit Schiebedeckel. Ist extrem billig verarbeitet und vorallem mit Disk drinnen lauter als alle anderen Modelle.
Die Slim 1. Generation ist eigentlich die Beste (Falls man keine PS2 Spiele spielt). Ich bin mit meiner Fat 2. Gen aber auch sehr zufrieden. 

Ganz grob gabs folgende Modelle (gab noch kleinere Zwischenstufen):
Ur-Model (Fat), 60gb, Chromleisten, Cardreader, 4(?) USB Anschlüsse
EU Model (Fat), 20/40/80/... GB, nur noch beim Laufwerk silber, 2 USB
Slim 1, siehe dein Bild,
Slim 2 http://i.computer-bild.de/imgs/4/4/2/3/3/0/2/PS3-Slim-745x506-dd76104f81c1baed.jpg


----------



## bludi007 (22. Juli 2014)

Ok. Ich werde im Herbst die PS mal zerlegen und mal backen. Vor oder nach Weihnachten mal auf gute Angebote von der 2. Slim warten. Die PS 4 reizt mich nicht. 
Ich bedanke mich für eure Hilfe.


----------



## D00msday (26. Juli 2014)

Das Problem sind die ganzen Billigversionen (Slim + Super Slim) der Playstation die mittlerweile im Umlauf sind. Die haben mit der originalen Hochleistungs-PS4 die zuerst heraus kam nichts mehr zu tun. Alles nur noch China Böller. Am Besten kaufst du dir eine originale, falls du eine auftreiben kannst oder schmeißt dein Geld nicht zum Fenster heraus und kaufst dir gleich eine PS4, denn diese wird es noch ca. um die 7 Jahre geben. Also wenn du nicht in 3-5 Jahren schon wieder Geld für eine PS4 aus gibst und somit dein Geld für eine erneute PS3 verpulvert hast, weil der Billigschrott nicht für die Ewigkeit gemacht wurde, steck es lieber gleich in die PS4. Wie sinnvoll du dein Geld los wirst ist deine Sache.


----------



## bludi007 (7. August 2014)

Also ich gebe nun die PS3 doch komplett auf. Controller sind schon verkauft. Vielleicht wird es später doch mal ne PS4. Festplatte werde ich ausbauen und und die PS3 als defekt verkaufen.


----------

